# Two Mafia Mafia [Game Thread]



## Keldeo (Jan 1, 2018)

(Setup and rules)

Night falls on Vampire Werewolf Town; howls and bat noises echo through the streets. Maybe the founders should have named it something different.

*It is now Night 0. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 3, 2018)

Two bodies are found.

*I liek Squirtles was Vampire. Metallica Fanboy was Town.

It is now Day 1. 72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 3, 2018)

Hmm! Well, looks like the werewolves must have struck lucky last night, since I doubt the vampires would self-sacrifice on night 0. 

Anyone got anything?


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 3, 2018)

mafia! mafia! it's been a while since i played any mafia at all, so mostly i'm posting to confirm that i am Existing. haven't got anything other than that.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't have anything to add, other than that HAH first night mafia kill.


----------



## Stryke (Jan 3, 2018)

I exist. That's all I have to say, really...


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 3, 2018)

And then there was one (Vampire).


----------



## Cynder (Jan 3, 2018)

I've got nothing to add, other than I exist.


----------



## Flora (Jan 3, 2018)

If the other vampire dies, does the town name change to just Werewolf Town?

Anyways: what a WEIRD first night. I don’t have much to add either, sadly.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 6, 2018)

You don't execute anyone.

*It is now Night 1. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 8, 2018)

*Extending the night for 24 hours*, as I'm missing some night actions - please get those in as soon as you can!


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 9, 2018)

Only one body today.

*RedneckPhoenix was Town.

It is now Day 2. 72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 9, 2018)

So, it looks like either one of the factions didn't order a hit or, more likely, the Jailor saved or blocked someone.

There's seven of us left now. Two are Werewolves and one is a Vampire. If both scum factions are lucky enough to land hits on townies tonight then I don't think there'd be any way for the Town to win. Today is probably the last chance for any Hunter to speak up about their results.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 11, 2018)

Seriously? Two days and no other posts?

Fine. *Gzhoom* is the only one who hasn't posted yet.


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 11, 2018)

w h e e z e i keep forgetting that this is happening, sorry about that. i'm not really good at counting, but since both mafia factions are still active - and only one got a kill in - it would probably be good for someone to speak up? unless both factions aimed at the same person, i guess.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 11, 2018)

Ooof. This is a quiet town. Yeah, I guess we should go for *Gzhoom*, then. Sorry Gzhoom.


----------



## Gzhoom (Jan 11, 2018)

Aww, man. And I was just about to post here, too. Well, I’m not sure how much good it’ll do you guys, but I’m a werewolf hunter, and the first night I inspected ILS and got *Wolf* (shocker), and then last night I inspected Sandstone-Shadow and got *Not Wolf*.


----------



## Flora (Jan 11, 2018)

Huh! Interesting. A shame Squirtles was a vampire then, huh?

Welp, *Gzhoom* it is.


----------



## Gzhoom (Jan 11, 2018)

Flora said:


> Huh! Interesting. A shame Squirtles was a vampire then, huh?
> 
> Welp, *Gzhoom* it is.


Have you ever seen someone misspeak so spectacularly. Please everyone promise never to speak of this ever again. ILS I'm so sorry I've brought shame upon our house.


----------



## Stryke (Jan 11, 2018)

Gzhoom said:


> ILS I'm so sorry I've brought shame upon our house.



Yeah, *Ghzoom*


----------



## Cynder (Jan 12, 2018)

I have also forgotten that this was a thing.

*Gzhoom*


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 12, 2018)

im laughing this was highkey comedic. anyway! i guess we're going with this. I'll go for *gzhoom* too!


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 13, 2018)

You execute Gzhoom.

*Gzhoom was Vampire. With Gzhoom's death, the Vampires have been eliminated.

It is now Night 2. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 15, 2018)

Flora is found dead.

*Flora was Town.

It is now Day 3. 72 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 15, 2018)

Three Townies versus two Werewolves.

....please don't tell me we're _all_ Villagers?


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 15, 2018)

unfortunately, i wouldn't be able to tell you no.


----------



## Cynder (Jan 16, 2018)

Zero Moment said:


> Three Townies versus two Werewolves.
> 
> ....please don't tell me we're _all_ Villagers?


No, I am an investigator, and there is a roleblocker who keeps targeting me. All I could have told you was that Flora was not a Werewolf, but that is now quite obvious, give her death.


----------



## Stryke (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm actually the Vampire Hunter; I managed to peg ILS as a Vamp on N0, but since he got killed anyway, I figured it was pointless to say anything. After that, I targeted Flora on N1, but got Not a Vamp, as you now know, and on N2, I didn't do anything, since all the Vamps were dead.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 16, 2018)

Ooof! We've got a lot of villagers and a few liars, it seems. I don't have any role to claim, unfortunately. ZM's been pretty active, which honestly makes me think maybe he has some kind of stake in the outcome. I'm also a little concerned that Cynder claims to be an investigator (werewolf hunter, presumably, given his description) getting roleblocked, but no one has come forward as a roleblocker. An ineffective werewolf hunter would be a good way to clear his (possibly werewolf) name? 

Anyone else have opinions on either of those two?


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 16, 2018)

apologies that I have to post so quick, but a lot of stuff is happening and i don't know how often I'll be in my head to post things in the next few days. all i can say is that im a powerless townie.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 19, 2018)

24-hour extension for this phase. If there are still no votes after that long, no one will be lynched.


----------



## Cynder (Jan 19, 2018)

Random lynch? You know I don't like them, but there are five of us left, two of which are werewolves. If we don't lynch, the Wolves kill a townie tonight and can then tie a lynch vote tomorrow (or derail it to lynch a townie), and then kill the remainder by their night action and lynch on the next day. But, if we lynch a townie, then we do the Wolves' job for them and then they kill a townie tonight, then lynch tomorrow.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 19, 2018)

Yeah, I guess you're right. It seems risky to do a random lynch, but if we don't do anything, the wolves will get a kill no matter what. 

I rolled a random number generator, and got *ZM*. Sorry, ZM. :/


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 19, 2018)

How about *Sandstone-Shadow* instead?


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 20, 2018)

Since the lynch vote is still tied, and a few players haven't been online since the post that tied it, a *48-hour extension* for the phase. If the vote is still tied on Sunday night, I'll randomize who is lynched.


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 20, 2018)

hng. okay. 

i'm not good at this kind of mafia analysis, but i guess i'll give it a try! also, i feel like half of us are the New Crop of tcoders that i don't really know the habits of. 

out of the living people, there's me, SS, ZM, Stryke, and Cynder. 
i've claimed as vanilla townie, as have ZM and SS. stryke has claimed to be vampire hunter, and both his results match up with what we've gotten for death flips, although it's a little odd in my eyes that he claimed right after two death flips and no talking. cynder has claimed to be an investigator (werewolf hunter) and seeing as he keeps being blocked, well. spectacular case of misfortune for us. and we can't seem to wait another night.

i'm personally more inclined to go for either stryke or cynder or ss and not so much zm. possibly because everyone else seems quieter than they've usually been in past games, despite this game being quiet in general. 

i'd really rather not be responsible for a townie's death, sooo... i'll hold off on voting until someone else chips in. until then, i'm leaning towards stryke, but since no one has suggested him yet (and i feel nervous) i'll just wait. i don't trust my lack of intuition, really.

please, thoughts?


----------



## Stryke (Jan 21, 2018)

sanderidge said:


> hng. okay.
> 
> i'm not good at this kind of mafia analysis, but i guess i'll give it a try! also, i feel like half of us are the New Crop of tcoders that i don't really know the habits of.
> 
> ...


Honestly, what was I supposed to say? Real quick, I'll recap each day.

Day 1: I investigated ILS and he turned up as a Vamp. By coincidence, he happens to be murdered that night. Maybe if he hadn't been killed, I could have claimed then, since it would help us out in finding out the mafia, but he was killed, so all I would've been able to say was "Oh yeah guys I totally called that", which would be done nothing for us and probably would've gotten me killed by the remaining Vamp the next night.

Day 2: I investigated Flora, who turned up Not Vamp. Again, if I had claimed then, it would've gotten me killed by the Vamps (had Ghzoom not been lynched) and do us nothing again, except maybe clear Flora's name, but since no one's suspicion was on Flora, there was no reason to say anything. 

Day 3: Because all the Vamps were killed at this point, literally the only reason I would have to roleclaims at this point is if someone started asking for roles, which ZM did, and since I had no reason to hide it anymore, I obliged.

I only claimed now because it would've caused more harm than good had I done it earlier. I understand how it might seem a little suspicious only claiming now, but I had good reason.


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 21, 2018)

i understand the logic! and it makes sense to keep a low profile to prevent yourself from being offed too early. it's weird being in a game that moved this quick, though. feels like we're at some kind of tipping point and it's only the third day.


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 22, 2018)

wheeze someone please say something... in the meantime, i guess i'll vote for *zm* ?????


----------



## Stryke (Jan 22, 2018)

Alright we seriously have to vote for someone at this point; it's literally been a week since the day started, and *ZM* looks like our best bet, I guess.


----------



## Cynder (Jan 22, 2018)

It looks like *ZM* will my choice. My apologies if you are indeed harmless.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 22, 2018)

You lynch Zero Moment.

*Zero Moment was Town.

It is now Night 3. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 24, 2018)

You find the body of Cynder, who was Town. Suddenly, Sandstone-Shadow and Stryke transform into wolves and attack sanderidge; perhaps the true fate of this village was indeed to become Werewolf Town.

With a 2-to-1 majority, *the Werewolves win!*



Spoiler: Role PMs



[hide=Sandstone-Shadow and Stryke: Werewolves]You are *Werewolf Goons*. You win when the Werewolves hold a majority among living players, or if nothing can prevent this from happening.

Each night, one living Werewolf may send the GM a message with a living player's name. That player will die. If multiple kill orders are sent, the most recent will be used. In addition, you can freely communicate with each other outside the game thread.





Spoiler: I liek Squirtles and Gzhoom: Vampires



You are *Vampire Goons*. You win when the Vampires hold a majority among living players, or if nothing can prevent this from happening. You can freely communicate with each other outside the game thread.

Each night, one living Vampire may send the GM a message with a living player's name. That player will die. If multiple kill orders are sent, the most recent will be used. In addition, you can freely communicate with each other outside the game thread.





Spoiler: Flora: Jailor



You are the *Jailor*. You are allied with the Town; you win when all living players are Town.

Each night, you may send the GM a message with a living player's name. All actions performed by and on that player will fail. You can't target yourself with this ability.





Spoiler: Cynder: Wolf Hunter



You are the *Wolf Hunter*. You are allied with the Town; you win when all living players are Town.

Each night, you may send the GM a message with a living player's name. You will learn whether that player is Werewolf or Not Werewolf.





Spoiler: RedneckPhoenix: Bat Hunter



You are the *Bat Hunter*. You are allied with the Town; you win when all living players are Town.

Each night, you may send the GM a message with a living player's name. You will learn whether that player is Vampire or Not Vampire.





Spoiler: sanderidge, Zero Moment, Metallica Fanboy: Townie



You are a *Villager*. You are allied with the Town; you win when all living players are Town.

You don't have any special abilities. Your vote is your weapon!


[/hide]



Spoiler: Actions



Night 0
Flora jails RedneckPhoenix
I liek Squirtles (Vampire) kills Metallica Fanboy
Sandstone-Shadow (Wolf) kills I liek Squirtles
Cynder inspects RedneckPhoenix (result: action failed)
RedneckPhoenix inspects Stryke (result: action failed)

Day 1
Metallica Fanboy flips Town
I liek Squirtles flips Vampire
No one is lynched

Night 1
Flora jails Stryke
Gzhoom (Vampire) kills RedneckPhoenix
Stryke (Wolf) kills Flora (fails)
Cynder inspects Flora (result: not werewolf)
RedneckPhoenix inspects Gzhoom (result: vampire)

Day 2
RedneckPhoenix flips Town
Gzhoom is lynched; Vampires are eliminated

Night 2
Flora jails Stryke
Sandstone-Shadow kills Flora
Cynder inspects Stryke (result: action failed)

Day 3
Flora flips Town
Zero Moment is lynched

Night 3
Stryke kills Cynder
Werewolves win!


This game was mostly meant as a test of the two-mafia role list, although since both the Vampires were eliminated so early, it became a one-mafia game starting night 2 - I guess that goes to show the impact of luck on such a small setup, especially with the only protective role also blocking inspections. 

Thank you all for playing, and I hope you had fun!


----------



## Flora (Jan 24, 2018)

oh feckin hell, I knew stryke was WW cause I blocked him, but SS?! I trusted you!!!

i'm glad I blocked both inspections n1. truly the best jailer. I'M HELPING GUYS


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 24, 2018)

Oooo the next game should be "vampire/werewolf victims don't die but BECOME vampires/werewolves!" Everyone becomes a killer! :O 

Good game all! I guess maybe I don't get to say that, since my team won. :P


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 24, 2018)

whoops post ninja'd. sorry Flora! :P nothing personal, you know...! a werewolf has to do what a werewolf has to do, haha!


----------



## sanderidge (Jan 24, 2018)

ahhh i messed up. sorry zm!! 

ss i can't believe you did this. i also trusted you!!! >:( nice game, though!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jan 24, 2018)

goddamnit stryke, claiming my role like that


----------



## Stryke (Jan 24, 2018)

RedneckPhoenix said:


> goddamnit stryke, claiming my role like that


Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery


----------

